# Oos and oid



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

I used ONR yesterday for the first time and was very impressed (even though it was faintly raining), but i didnt manage to get OOS or OID on, it has rained again today and i am wondering if i can go out and just use a QD mix, spray the panel, dry with a towel and once car is dry apply OOS and then OID?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Eric the Red said:


> I used ONR yesterday for the first time and was very impressed (even though it was faintly raining), but i didnt manage to get OOS or OID on, it has rained again today and i am wondering if i can go out and just use a QD mix, spray the panel, dry with a towel and once car is dry apply OOS and then OID?


Can use a qd to get the dust off etc but if still raining hang off till it dries.
ONR leave a little something behind anyway.
Bear in mind also that moisture in the air even if its stopped raining will condense on the body and cause application and drying issues.
I did the polo in my ONR winter clean thread and after i took the final pic i went over with the OOS once but after that had flashed off and left 20 mins the moisture in the air was condensing on the roof as thats always the first location to get it and so left it not worth the hassle from personel experiance with many products.


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

I have C2 on the car, thats been on abt 3-4wks now so it has some protection on, i think i will just do the wheels and tyres, but onr is a very good product to have


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Take your time and just do it when a window of opportunity comes.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

james_death said:


> Take your time and just do it when a window of opportunity comes.


+1 ...I love my ONR


----------

